# Disney Visa - charging for rewards then paying it immediately?



## Lorix2

New to a rewards card and was wondering if for example, I paid my electric bill with the Disney Visa, then I immediately went to the credit card site and paid that bill from my bank account.  It may show as a credit because the charge might not appear right way. Would I still earn rewards or must I wait for the statement to be generated and pay by due date?


----------



## kphamousbr

Yes, you will earn rewards and do not need to wait for statement . We like to use disney visa card to pay our electric but they will charge us extra , so we do not want to pay it with credit card. Have a magical day.


----------



## sharona

There is no need to pay it immediately.  Just pay it in full when you get the statement and you won't be subject to any interest or fees.


----------



## Lorix2

kphamousbr said:


> Yes, you will earn rewards and do not need to wait for statement . We like to use disney visa card to pay our electric but they will charge us extra , so we do not want to pay it with credit card. Have a magical day.



The utility company charges you for using a CC as payment?  I wonder if mine will too.  It's usually coming out of my bank account.


----------



## Lorix2

sharona said:


> There is no need to pay it immediately.  Just pay it in full when you get the statement and you won't be subject to any interest or fees.



I want to pay it immediately so I will not forget or spend the money designated for the bill while it's in my bank account.  I haven't been so diligent in the past.


----------



## smitch425

You don't have to wait for the statement to pay, but you DO have to wait for the statement to close out before you will actually earn and be able to use the rewards. And most gas/electric companies charge a fee for credit cards. Cable, cell companies, etc, do not.


----------



## sharona

Lorix2 said:


> The utility company charges you for using a CC as payment?  I wonder if mine will too.  It's usually coming out of my bank account.



We have National Grid for both gas and electric.  Credit card payments are made through Wells Fargo and there is a small fee which wiped out any rewards earned so not worth it...


----------



## Lorix2

sharona said:


> We have National Grid for both gas and electric.  Credit card payments are made through Wells Fargo and there is a small fee which wiped out any rewards earned so not worth it...


I see, you're right.  We have Eversource (PSNH) so I will have look into this. Thank you.


----------



## Lorix2

smitch425 said:


> You don't have to wait for the statement to pay, but you DO have to wait for the statement to close out before you will actually earn and be able to use the rewards. And most gas/electric companies charge a fee for credit cards. Cable, cell companies, etc, do not.



Of course, that would make sense.  Thank you.


----------



## hollymc3

smitch425 said:


> You don't have to wait for the statement to pay, but you DO have to wait for the statement to close out before you will actually earn and be able to use the rewards. And most gas/electric companies charge a fee for credit cards. Cable, cell companies, etc, do not.


I called today to ask this very question and was told that you do not have to wait for the statement to get the points


----------



## hollymc3

Lorix2 said:


> I see, you're right.  We have Eversource (PSNH) so I will have look into this. Thank you.


I have PSNH as well and have not been charged a fee


----------



## lanejudy

hollymc3 said:


> I called today to ask this very question and was told that you do not have to wait for the statement to get the points



Have you actually received your reward points earlier than your statement date?  Even if I paid early, I've never been able to actually receive the reward points (as in they are available to download to a Redemption Card) prior to the statement date.  Points are _earned_ when you make a purchase, but they don't post to your account until the statement date.  If that can be done now, it must be new.  Just wondering if you unfortunately received an incorrect response from Chase, or if the program has changed.

This is from the website:

*Are the Disney Dream Reward Dollars I earn available for use immediately?*
Your earned _Disney Dream Reward Dollars _are posted to your rewards account when your credit card statement cycles each month. Important Note: If your account is delinquent, please contact Chase Cardmember Services at 1-800-300-8575 to confirm the status of your rewards account.


----------



## MrPTato

PSNH, now Eversource, does charge a fee.


----------



## smitch425

hollymc3 said:


> I called today to ask this very question and was told that you do not have to wait for the statement to get the points


They either misunderstood what you were asking or were misinformed. You cannot access your newest month's reward dollars until they post to your rewards balance, which is after your statement closes out for that month. You can pay your balance everyday if you want to, but you can't get the rewards until they post to your account.


----------



## Volfan1

Just set your Chase card payment option to Autopay and it will pay each month's statement on the due date without any penalties and without you forgetting to pay it.


----------



## SCPixie

We do exactly this -- put all bills, groceries, etc. on the Disney Visa. We pay it off in full at the end of each month. We redeem for points when we are ready to travel. It's a great, easy way to get free Disney dollars!


----------



## Mike D.

We do this as well.  We charge everything that doesn't have a fee.  Then whatever rewards are on the card is what the kids get to spend on souvenirs.


----------



## mpdej8

We charge everything we can to the card, and pay it off monthly.   We never pay any interest.  We usually charge about $35,000 a year to it.   I'm getting ready to book a trip for October and have $800 in reward money waiting to use.   Free money.


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

We do this- some utilities charge a fee and others so not. our Natural Gas company does, so we don't do it with them, but our Electric Company does not, so we autopay on there. We earn rewards so fast doing this! Sometimes our American Express card actually has special offers for paying your internet bill or cable bill on their card. Last month we got 10% back as a statement credit if we paid our internet bill with them. Well woth it especially considering it's money we would have spent anyways!


----------



## sharona

The return percentage on the Disney Visa is not great.  The initial bonus of $200 for spending $500 is a good enough deal but after you earn that, you are much better off switching to one of the Chase no fee cash back cards like the Freedom.  That one has 5% cash back categories every quarter with no annual fee.  You'll earn points faster and you can use the cash back for WDW or anything else instead of getting a smaller payout with the Disney card and locking yourself in to only one option for spending your rewards.


----------



## MrPTato

sharona said:


> The return percentage on the Disney Visa is not great.  The initial bonus of $200 for spending $500 is a good enough deal but after you earn that, you are much better off switching to one of the Chase no fee cash back cards like the Freedom.  That one has 5% cash back categories every quarter with no annual fee.  You'll earn points faster and you can use the cash back for WDW or anything else instead of getting a smaller payout with the Disney card and locking yourself in to only one option for spending your rewards.


I agree there are better options but it seems people, including my wife, like the card because it forces them to use it for Disney spend. Plus, she likes her discontinued card design. She uses that one all the time, and I use my Amex Blue Cash Preferred for the 6%/3% combo. I cash out yearly on Disney gift cards at the grocery store for the 6% back on those. Seem like a vicious cycle.


----------



## ShannonRT

I got an email from Disney Visa today about signing up to pay specific utility bills (internet, cable, phone service, insurance and utilities) and earning 4% between April 1 and August 31, up to $500. We just decided to book a trip over Christmas break, so I'm all about that! Unfortunately, every time I've clicked the link to sign up, it says the site is undergoing maintenance and is unavailable. 

I'm totally with the OP though, if I do this, I would probably AT LEAST pay the bill once a week to keep up with what we are spending. I'm just not disciplined enough to hold that money back in my checking account until once a month when it's time to pay the Visa bill. I would like to try what others do and use it for everything...groceries, gas, restaurants, the pet store, anywhere and everywhere I use my debit card. That would add up to a nice chunk of change for our trip in December.


----------



## lanejudy

It's a legit offer, but they apparently had some glitch with the website earlier this week.  It should be working now.


----------



## ShannonRT

lanejudy said:


> It's a legit offer, but they apparently had some glitch with the website earlier this week.  It should be working now.


Yes!!! I am signed up for the offer now.


----------



## codylamb18

lanejudy said:


> It's a legit offer, but they apparently had some glitch with the website earlier this week.  It should be working now.



How do I get that same offer!? I just got the card last month. Great offer!


----------



## lanejudy

codylamb18 said:


> How do I get that same offer!? I just got the card last month. Great offer!



It's apparently "targeted" meaning you must be invited by Chase (or otherwise on their list as "eligible".)  It comes as an email, though I've heard a couple people tried calling.  Unfortunately it's not available to everyone.


----------



## kcount

It's been about 2.5 years since we went to Disney and we have enough points to pay for a week at Arts of Animation, DDP, and 5 day Hopper tickets for 2 adults and 3 children.  We love our Platinum Disney Visa Card!  Just pay in full every month so you don't get charged the outrageous interest fees!!


----------



## theseacallsme

kcount said:


> It's been about 2.5 years since we went to Disney and we have enough points to pay for a week at Arts of Animation, DDP, and 5 day Hopper tickets for 2 adults and 3 children.  We love our Platinum Disney Visa Card!  Just pay in full every month so you don't get charged the outrageous interest fees!!


----------



## KimmieBelle

I requested a redemption card this week for the first time, and was quite surprised that they charged me $40.00 in "points" for the card itself.  I better guard that thing with my life once it arrives.


----------



## MrPTato

KimmieBelle said:


> I requested a redemption card this week for the first time, and was quite surprised that they charged me $40.00 in "points" for the card itself.  I better guard that thing with my life once it arrives.


Cards are free with a minimum load of $20. You can refill the card with as little as $10. There is no actual charge for the card. I would call and check with Chase if you did get charged.


----------



## erionm

KimmieBelle said:


> I requested a redemption card this week for the first time, and was quite surprised that they charged me $40.00 in "points" for the card itself.  I better guard that thing with my life once it arrives.


I suspect you actually ordered a redemption card that will be loaded with $40.  As the PP noted, they don't charge for the redemption card.


----------

